# Tala Tower Reem Island



## galeshaheed (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea about handover dates, penalties paid for reneging on completion date or any organization that is helping Tala Tower investors. We are so frustrated at the lack of communication and respect from the owners !!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the UAE. Unfortunately no specific info for you - but a general comment is that a lot of housing in Dubai has been lying half completed, with little or no recourse towards the developers.
Check your contract as to what recourse you might have? Have not read in the local press about any such group.
When I was house hunting (last month), some agents told me that these apartments would be handed over in 3 months - but who knows?!
All the best !


----------

